# [Essentials] NES



## iritegood (Dec 27, 2007)

Since I can't find an essentials list for such an epic system, I've decided to start one. (Unless there is already one, in which case moderators feel free to close this topic)

*If there is a game already on the list that you think should not be there let me know and it'll have a point removed* (so if there are more negative than positive votes then the game will be removed entirely off the list). 

*You may also recommend some more games in a future post* but: (1) you must not repeat any game you have already mentioned and (2) you must make a new post, do NOT edit your previous post as it may not be seen.

Three categories: *10+* Essentials List, *5+* Recommended List, *3+*Noteworthy and Others



Essentials, 10+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[10] Super Mario Bros

Recommended, 5+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[8] Ninja Gaiden
[8] Super Mario Bros. 3
[8] The Legend of Zelda
[6] Kirby's Adventure
[6] Megaman 2
[6] Megaman 3
[6] The Legend of Zelda 2: The Adventure of Link
[5] Chip 'N Dale: Rescue Rangers
[5] Contra
[5] EarthBound 0/Mother
[5] Metroid
[5] Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!
[5] Ninja Gaiden II: The Dark Sword of Chaos
[5] Super C

Noteworthy, 3+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[4] Bionic Commando
[4] Blaster Master
[4] Crystalis
[4] Little Nemo - The Dream Master
[4] Megaman
[4] Ninja Gaiden III: The Ancient Ship of Doom
[4] R.C. Pro-Am
[4] River City Ransom
[3] Batman
[3] Battletoads
[3] Bubble Bobble
[3] Castlevania
[3] Castlevania III - Dracula's Curse
[3] Chip 'N Dale: Rescue Rangers 2
[3] Duck Tales
[3] Gun.Smoke
[3] Life Force
[3] Megaman 6
[3] Metal Gear
[3] Super Mario Bros. 2
[3] Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II: The Arcade Game

Others,


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 27, 2007)

Hold on... theres already a topic about this... AND ITS STICKY.


----------



## iritegood (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> Hold on... theres already a topic about this... AND ITS STICKY.



I typo'd my title.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can a moderator change it to NES?


----------



## lagman (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Dec 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hold on... theres already a topic about this... AND ITS STICKY.
> ...



Ok, now that makes sense.
Topic title changed.


----------



## JPH (Dec 27, 2007)

How about:

EarthBound 0 
Super Mario Bros
Ninja Gaiden


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 27, 2007)

Super Mario Bros
Legend of Zelda
Metroid


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 28, 2007)

Adventures of Lolo 
Adventures of Lolo 2
Adventures of Lolo 3
Battletoads
Bionic Commando
Bubble Bobble
Chip & Dale's Rescue Rangers
Chip & Dale's Rescue Rangers 2
Cobra Triangle
Contra
Crystalis
Dr. Mario
Duck Tales
Duck Tales 2
Earthbound Zero
Excitebike
Final Fantasy
The Guardian Legend
The Legend of Zelda
Life Force
Little Nemo - The Dream Master
Maniac Mansion
Megaman
Megaman 2
Megaman 3
Megaman 4
Megaman 5
Megaman 6
Metroid
Mike Tyson's Punch Out!!
Ninja Gaiden 
Ninja Gaiden 2
Ninja Gaiden 3
R.C. Pro-Am
R.C. Pro-Am 2
Snake Rattle 'n' Roll
Solar Jetman - Hunt for the Golden Warpship
Strider
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Bros. 3
Yo! Noid
Zelda 2: The Adventure of Link

That's only a partial list of the NES games I loved as a kid.

Crystalis and The Guardian Legend are really great games even today, I highly recommend them to anyone that hasn't played them yet.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 28, 2007)

Super Mario Bros 1, 2, 3, Earthbound Zero (MOTHER!), Metroid, Megaman 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, Zelda 1 and 2, Kirby's Adventure... and others that I don't remember right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try Crystalis and The Guardian Legend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Fixed Kirby's name


----------



## iritegood (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> Super Mario Bros 1, 2, 3, Earthbound Zero (MOTHER!), Metroid, Megaman 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, Zelda 1 and 2, Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland... and others that I don't remember right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you mean kirby's adventure so that's the one I'm going to add to the list. (If I'm not mistaken, Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland is a GBA remake of the NES game)


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 28, 2007)

California Games
Chip 'N Dale: Rescue Rangers
Chip 'N Dale: Rescue Rangers 2
Donkey Kong
Gun.Smoke
The Legend of Zelda
Mega Man
Mega Man 2
Mega Man 6
Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!
Ninja Gaiden
Ninja Gaiden II: The Dark Sword of Chaos
Ninja Gaiden III: The Ancient Ship of Doom
Nintendo World Cup
Rollergames
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 3
Super Mario Bros. The Lost Levels/ Super Mario Bros. 2 Japan
Tale Spin
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II: The Arcade Game
Zelda II: The Adventure of Link

That will be all.


----------



## janitormane (Dec 28, 2007)

American Gladiators (yeah)
Arkanoid
Big Nose the Caveman
Big Nose Freaks Out
Bionic Commando
Bubble Bobble
California Games
Caveman Games
Chessmaster
Circus Charlie
Contra
Championship LodeRunner
Double Dare
Dropzone


Duck Tales 2
Family Feud
Gauntlet
Felix the Cat
Ghostbusters 2 (or something like that)
Gradius 2
Gunsmoke
Gyromite
Ice Hockey
Jaws  (1 playthrough max)
Joust
Kid Icarus
Kirby's Adventure
Life Force
Little Nemo: The DreamMaster
Megaman 2
Micro Machines
Metal Gear
Ms. Pac-Man
Narc


Ninja Gaiden
North & South
Panic Restaurant
Paperboy 2
Puch-Out
The Punisher
River City Ransom
Sky Kid
Smash T.V.
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Bros. 3
Tecmo Super Bowl
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2
Tengen Tetris
Town and Country 2: Thrilla's Surfari  (Best game for NES)
Wacky Races
Win, Lose, or Draw


----------



## raulpica (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(raulpica @ Dec 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Super Mario Bros 1, 2, 3, Earthbound Zero (MOTHER!), Metroid, Megaman 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, Zelda 1 and 2, Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland... and others that I don't remember right now
> ...


Yeah, yeah, sorry 'bout that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a bit sleepy


----------



## Kenney (Dec 28, 2007)

Chip & Dale's Rescue Rangers
Kirby's Adventure
R.C. Pro-Am
Super Mario Bros. 3
Duck Hunt


----------



## lagman (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok, now this is pinned too, keep voting guys.
I'm not sure about the negative points tho, but we'll see.


----------



## iritegood (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> Ok, now this is pinned too, keep voting guys.
> I'm not sure about the negative points tho, but we'll see.








 I just copied the layout from the PSP essentials list.

*Edit:* Actually, I think I'll copy off of the 360 essentials list, it's simpler and seems more organized. (though it's more of a hassle to update if I keep the list in alphabetical order)

*Edit 2:* Well, I changed the first post to the 360 list's layout. It's now organized by (1) # of votes and (2) alphabetical order.


----------



## jesterscourt (Dec 28, 2007)

Anticipation.


----------



## bladerx (Dec 28, 2007)

Contra
Ninja Gaiden 1, 2, 3
Super Mario Bros
Super Mario Bros 3
Pro Wrestling
Super C
Batman
Bionic Commando
Metroid
Punch Out
Battletoads
Bases Loaded
Double Dribble
Kirby's Adventure
Megaman 2
Megaman 3
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2
Crystalis
The Legend of Zelda
The Legend of Zelda 2
Life Force
Kid Icarus
Metal Gear
Battle of Olympus
The Guardian Legend
Metal Gear
Little Nemo
River City Ransom
Super DodgeBall
Ducktales

That's it for now.


----------



## AndreXL (Dec 28, 2007)

Moonwind (Getsu Fuuma Den)
Dragon Scroll (Yomigaerishi Maryuu)
Rygar
Gradius I, II, & III
Castlevania I, II, & III
Cosmic Wars
Contra I & II
Ninja Gaiden I, II, & III
Blaster Master (Meta Fight)
lots more...

To those who have not experience Moonwind and Dragon Scroll, Find it!!! Was really way ahead of its time!


----------



## bladerx (Dec 28, 2007)

I forgot about those:

Rygar
Castlevania
Castlevania II
Castlevania III
Gradius
Blaster Master


----------



## AndreXL (Dec 28, 2007)

I forgot to add stuff you have as well:
------------
Guardian Legend
Zanac
Zelda I & II
Megaman I, II, & III
Metal Gear
Batman
Little Nemo
Duck Tales
River City Ransom
Street Fighter 2010
Bionic Commando
Chip 'n Dale: Rescue Rangers
Gunsmoke
Gargoyle's Quest II


----------



## iritegood (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(AndreXL @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> Moonwind (Getsu Fuuma Den)
> Dragon Scroll (Yomigaerishi Maryuu)
> Rygar
> Gradius I, II, & III
> ...



Gradius III was for the SNES. Wrong list.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> [2] Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!
> [1] Puch-Out
> [1] Punch-Out!!


I think these can be combined into *[4] Punch-Out!! / Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!*.


----------



## AndreXL (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> Gradius III was for the SNES. Wrong list.Â


Ahhh... sorry about GIII. Too many part Threes. Eheheh


----------



## iritegood (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iritegood @ Dec 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > [2] Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!
> ...



I thought Mike Tyson's Punch-out was like a sequel?

Edit: After looking it up, it seems punch-out for the nes is the re-release of mike tyson's punch out, after the license to use him in the game ended. Also - after checking this page, it seems there's only 1 vote for punch out and 2 for mike tyson's punch out.

Any suggestions as to what I should do?


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 2, 2008)

Contra
Duck Hunt
Kirby's Adventure
Mike Tyson's Punch-out!!
Super C
Super Mario Bros
Super Mario Bros 3
Tetris


----------



## assassinz (Jan 2, 2008)

Gun-Nac (an excellent NES shooter)
Snow Bros. (cool 2-player simultaneous)
Bomberman 2 (cool 3-player simultaneous)
Battletoads/Double Dragon
Zen: Intergalactic Ninja
Little Samson
Bucky O'Hare


----------



## assassinz (Jan 2, 2008)

Bad News Baseball
Flying Warriors
Kid Niki (lots of hidden bonus areas)
Monopoly (fun and has good digitized voice)
Maniac Mansion
The Immortal


----------



## the_joeba (Jan 2, 2008)

Super Mario Bros.
The Legend of Zelda
TMNT2: Arcade
all have my vote
I'll throw Duck Tales in for good measure.


----------



## PuyoDead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, quick list of the games that I feel are must-plays:

Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 3
Metroid
Megaman 3
Blaster Master
Super C
Castlevania
Castlevania 3
Crystalis
The Legend of Zelda
Ninja Gaiden
RC Pro-Am
Shadowgate


Also, the punch out games are pretty much the same. Just Punch-Out! is the one with Mr. Dream replacing Mike Tyson. The rest of the game is identical (minus text and graphics and such)


----------



## iritegood (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> Ok, quick list of the games that I feel are must-plays:
> 
> Super Mario Bros.
> Super Mario Bros. 3
> ...



In that case, I'll keep Mike Tyson's Punch-out and remove regular punch-out (which has less votes)


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jan 2, 2008)

Crystalis (the GBC one sucked so much ;-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gimmick (Japanese kirby like game)
Rad Racer
Ninja Gaiden 2 (I like the SMS/MSX game best, but this one I remember best)
RC PRo AM
Bubble Bobble
Bubble Bobble Part 2
Final Fight Mighty
Gun Nac (also known as apart of the alleste series
in Japan)
Balloon Fight
Zelda
Werewolf the last warrior (its hard and nearly unbeatable at some points but I like it)
Captain SkyHawk
Cobra Triangle
Gyrus
Samurai Pizza Cats
Section Z
Jacky Chan (I beleive this was Japan only, good platformer though)
Dragon Spirit
Rescue the Embassy
Chip N Dale 1 and 2
Super Spy Hunter
Batman
Battle Toads
Blaster Master
Bump N Jump
Astro Robo Sasa (fun little japanese game with alien things collecting fuel)
The New GhostBusters 2 (Japanese only game, though I think it had a Europeon release aswell yes it was actualy a decent game. With actual ghost grabbing mechanics. Worth a try.)
Kirby
KungFu
River City Ransom
Shatter Hand
Spy VS Spy
Tiny Toon Adventures


----------



## serious_sean (Jan 2, 2008)

jaws
zelda 2: the adventure of link
metal storm
ninja gaiden
super C
punch out!!
arkanoid
kid niki

im sure i'll think of more.


----------



## Nero (Jan 2, 2008)

My vote definitely goes to Earthbound Zero.

Where the hell is Ghostbusters? Automatic fail.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## asiekierka (Jan 4, 2008)

Super Mario Bros and SMB 3.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 9, 2008)

I've updated it to post #34. But since no one's voted for a few days, I think it'd be a good time to vote.

Gimme a little bit to compile my list...

[List will be here when I update this post]


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 9, 2008)

Super Mario Bros 1-3 and 2 Japan
Mario Bros
Splatter House - Wanpaku Graffiti
Snake Rattle 'n Roll
Alfred Chicken
Archon
Vice: Project Doom
Cobra Triangle
New Ghostbusters II
Gremlins II
Kid Icarus
Metroid
Maniac Mansion
Little Nemo: The Dream Master
Ninja Gaiden 1-3
Duck Tales 1-2
Startropics 1-2
Legend of Zelda 1-2
Felix the Cat
Final Fantasy 1-3
Fire Emblem Gaiden
Dragon Warrior 1-4
Earthbound
Gargoyles Quest 2
The Goonies
Dizzy The Adventurer
Dr Mario
Mega Man 1-6
Jungle Book
Wacky Races
Terminator
Tetris
Paperboy
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles III: The Manhattan Project
Parasol Stars: Story of Bubble Bobble 3
Pirates!
Rampart
Castlevania 1-3
Bugs Bunny Birthday Blowout
Fantastic Adventures of Dizzy
Faxanadu
Chip n' Dale 1-2
Contra
Super-C
Battletoads Double Dragon
Bionic Commando
Bubble Bobble Part 2
Kirby's Adventure
Adventures of Lolo 3
Batman
Battle Chess
Arkanoid
Rygar


Addams Family: Puglsey's Scavenger Hunt


----------



## Satangel (Apr 27, 2008)

Castlevania


----------



## Pyrofyr (May 27, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden
Super Mario Bros. 3
The Legend of Zelda
Kirby's Adventure
The Legend of Zelda 2: The Adventure of Link
Contra
EarthBound 0/Mother
Metroid
Super C


----------



## onispawn (Jun 6, 2008)

All of these should be essentials:
Ninja Gaiden
Super Mario Bros. 3
The Legend of Zelda
Megaman 2
Megaman 3
The Legend of Zelda 2: The Adventure of Link
Contra
Super C
Metroid
Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!
Battletoads 
Battletoads Double Dragon
Bionic Commando
Kid Icarus
Startropics 1
Castlevania 1-3
Blaster Master
Metal Gear 1 & 2
Crystalis
Rygar
The Guardian Legend


----------



## Jack-Of-Trades (Jun 6, 2008)

Rygar
Adam's Family Fester's Quest (awesome game despite it's "brand")
Contra


----------



## CorruptJon (Jun 7, 2008)

Plus one for Battletoads! Used to love that game.


----------



## CeePhour (Jul 5, 2008)

Crystalis
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 3
The Legend of Zelda
Metroid
Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!
Bionic Commando
R.C. Pro-Am
River City Ransom
The Immortal
Rygar
Maniac Mansion
Cobra Triangle
Final Fantasy
Faxanadu
Shadowgate
Solar Jetman - Hunt for the Golden Warpship
Zelda 2: The Adventure of Link
Conflict
Mission Impossible
Baseball Stars
Dragon Warrior I, II, II


----------



## Defiance (Aug 6, 2008)

Super Mario Bros
Super Mario Bros 2
Super Mario Bros 3
Legend of Zelda
Metroid


----------



## Taza (Sep 11, 2008)

The Guardian Legend
Super Mario Bros
Gradius
Castlevania
Metroid
Megaman 2
Metal Gear
Battletoads
Rainbow Islands / Bubble Bobble 2
Puzznic
Super Mario Bros 2 Japanese
Gun.Smoke


----------



## Intimidator88 (Sep 17, 2008)

Super Mario Bros
Super Mario Bros. 2 (Some hate it but still its a good game)
Super Mario Bros. 3
The Legend of Zelda
Kirby's Adventure
The Legend of Zelda 2
Metroid
Battletoads
Metal Gear
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3
Battletoads & Double Dragon
Bomberman
Bomberman 2
Donkey Kong
Dr. Mario
Final Fantasy
Final Fantasy 2
Final Fantasy 3
Double Dragon
Double Dragon 2
Double Dragon 3
Mario Bros.
Pac-Man
WCW World Championship Wrestling
WWF King of the Ring
Yoshi


----------



## Ruri (Oct 6, 2008)

Just Breed
Chronicle of the Radia War / Radia Senki
Sweet Home


----------



## Turmoil (Oct 6, 2008)

Duck Hunt (oh how I dreamed of getting a wireless zapper or even an extension cable, probably my favourite nes game of all)
The Legend of Zelda (zelda the way it should be!)
Kid Icarus (I can see them killing this just like they did with later gen zeldas...)
Cobra Triangle ("jump the waterfall")
Gyromite (R.O.B = best gaming accessory ever!)
Ice Climber (hitting your brother/mate off the screen in this = gold)
Robowarrior (so addictive yet so annoyingly hard)
Blades of Steel (hockey was fun, but fighting made this game so very sweet)
Battletoads (yes I broke one of my game pads in frustration while playing this game)
Smash TV (one of the better co-op nes games)
Golf (I have always been a sucker for golf games and yes NES Open Golf was probably better but I never played it)
Kings of the Beach (probably still the best volleyball game made on any system)
Snake Rattle 'n Roll (great watching my bro accidentally eating a bomb
Fire Emblem (only recently played it, doubt i would of liked it as a kid, love it now)
Twinbee (cant remember if this was nes or not, if it is add it too)


----------



## Beware (Oct 6, 2008)

Turmoil said:
			
		

> Twinbee (cant remember if this was nes or not, if it is add it too)



'Twas indeed.

I won't list all mine (would take up an entire page on it's own), but some of my favs are:

All 6 MegaMan games (1,4,5,6 haven't been getting the love they deserve)
Blaster Master (also haven't seen this here enough)
Battle Chess (lame port? yes. good fun? definitely.)
Manian Mansion (a million times over! Also, see Battle Chess)
Shadowgate (Favorite GB game evar!!)


----------



## ether2802 (Oct 6, 2008)

Blaster Master from Sunsoft was the best game for me, but it seems that no one knows it......snif :{

EDIT: well I can see now that some one does @underpressure116


----------



## wohoo (Oct 7, 2008)

Super Mario Bros
Ninja Gaiden
Super Mario Bros. 3
The Legend of Zelda
Kirby's Adventure
Megaman 2
Megaman 3
The Legend of Zelda 2: The Adventure of Link
Chip 'N Dale: Rescue Rangers
Contra
metroid
Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!
Ninja Gaiden II: The Dark Sword of Chaos
Blaster Master
Crystalis
Little Nemo - The Dream Master
Megaman
Ninja Gaiden III: The Ancient Ship of Doom
River City Ransom
Batman
Battletoads
Bubble Bobble
Castlevania
castlevania III - Dracula's Curse
Chip 'N Dale: Rescue Rangers 2
Duck Tales
Gun.Smoke
Life Force
Megaman 6
Metal Gear
Super Mario Bros. 2
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II: The Arcade Game
Castlevania II - Simon's Quest
Duck Hunt
Duck Tales 2
Gradius
Gradius II
Kid Icarus
Megaman 4
Megaman 5
Rygar
Battletoads & Double Dragon - The Ultimate Team
Donkey Kong
Final Fantasy
Ghostbusters II
Ice Hockey
Nintendo World Cup


----------



## jan777 (Nov 22, 2008)

+1 adventure island


why am i posting here anyway?


----------



## Hitto (Nov 22, 2008)

Super Mario 1,2,3
Zelda 1,2
Donkey Kong 1,2,3
Double Dragon 1,2,3
Contra
Duck Hunt
Megaman 1 to 6
Castlevania
Ice Hockey

PUNCH-OUT


----------



## Shabadage (Nov 23, 2008)

Zelda 1
Zelda 2
Contra
Super C
Super Contra 7 (pirate rom)
River City Ransom
Tecmo Bowl
Mario 1
Mario 3
Castlevania
Castlevania III
Megaman 2
Megaman 3
Megaman 4 (Charging mah lahza)
Double Dribble
Blades of Steel
Ice Hockey
Final Fantasy
Crystalis
Gargoyles Quest 2
Ducktales
Ducktales 2
Cobra Triangle
RC Pro AM 1
RC Pro AM 2
New Ghostbusters 2
Star Tropics 2
Punch Out
Kirby's Adventure
Ninja Turtles 2
Ninja Turtles 3

Die Hard (Only because it's an early example of Open World game design)


----------



## Shabadage (Nov 23, 2008)

wohoo said:
			
		

> Ghostbusters II



Please tell me you mean NEW Ghostbusters 2.  The Activision GB2 was absolute shit.


----------



## dice (Dec 28, 2008)

Just Joe will be taking over updating the list. Changes will be made within the next couple of days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Keep posting in the meantime, your votes will still be counted.


----------



## dagreenone (Feb 18, 2009)

1943
Bad News Baseball
Championship Lode Runner
Contra
Dragon Warrior
Dr. Mario
Gun.Smoke
Jackel
Kirby's Adventure
Lode Runner
Megaman II
Megaman III
Megaman VI
R.C. Pro am
R.C. Pro am II
River City Ransom
StarTropics
Super Mario Bros. 1
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Bros. 3
Zelda 
Zelda II: Adventure of Link


----------



## eSPy (Jun 22, 2009)

River City Ransom
Super Mario Bros 3
T&C Surf Design : Wood and Water Rage (best name ever)
Final Fantasy
Super Spike V'Ball (KABOOOOOOOM!)
Duck Hunt
Bubble Bobble
Dr. Mario
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II: The Arcade Game
Crystalis
Kirby's Adventure


----------



## Satangel (Jul 23, 2009)

Mega Man 2
Super Mario World


----------



## emupaul (Jul 23, 2009)

Dr Mario
Yoshi's Cookie
&
Tetris

and of course the rest listed in this thread 

FF3 Nes (fan translated version is good too)


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 13, 2009)

startropics = pwn


----------



## razorback78 (Oct 3, 2009)

how about jackal?


----------



## Yoshimashin (Oct 3, 2009)

Solomon's Key!


----------



## spm12 (Oct 19, 2009)

i have a ?... i have a super card could i put this nes on my super card?


----------



## Evilmaster1985 (Dec 4, 2009)

I would like to vote for: Faxanadu, Batman, Starwars and the Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> Just Joe will be taking over updating the list. Changes will be made within the next couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems like he didn't, because I couldn't find a new list anywhere in this forum and his profile page doesn't list it aswell. I pm'ed iritegood and will continue to update the list in a new topic. I'll edit this post after I posted the new list.

edit:
The new topic can be found at: [Essentials] NES *NEW*


----------

